# Lamborghini Aventador



## dandaluzphotography

Hi Guys,

I was at a car show and had a chance to shoot this car with no one around.  I hope I got it right.  It's 7 exposures processed in Photomatix and then finished off in CS5.







Danny


----------



## SCraig

Wow!  That is an amazing machine.


----------



## dandaluzphotography

400K Amazing!


----------



## davisphotos

Nice car. Kind of looks like it was just draw in MS paint with the line tool, though. Those red lines are really harsh.


----------



## Jaemie

_*dafuq?!!
*_
Is that air deodorizer spraying out of the front grille?


----------



## dandaluzphotography

Jaemie said:


> _*dafuq?!!
> *_
> Is that air deodorizer spraying out of the front grille?



LOL.  The owner of the car had some device put in that emits a blue smoke to mimic a bull breathing heavily, like he's pissed and ready to charge.  Most Lamborghinis are name for famous Spanish bulls, so this is why he did that.  It was pretty cool and I got lucky that it happened right in the middle of my shots.


----------



## molested_cow

I have to say the chrome/line combination is really weird.
Yeah what's with the puff in front?

The monitor I am using now is crap so I won't judge the photo now.


----------



## Jaemie

dandaluzphotography said:


> ...emits a blue smoke to mimic a bull breathing heavily, like he's pissed and ready to charge.



  Wahahaha!


----------



## dandaluzphotography

Jaemie said:


> dandaluzphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...emits a blue smoke to mimic a bull breathing heavily, like he's pissed and ready to charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahahaha!
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## vipgraphx

I think you have stepped up your game big time with this image and processing.!!! When I first saw this I thought you added the smoke and the red lines.

Lets take a look at your processing :

Ok One thing I would try to work on is the reds. They are a bit bright and you have lost a some detail in the left lower part of the car my guess from photomatix processing. I think that should have some type of indention but it looks flat. The other thing is the yellow car right behind it and trees is drawing attention away from the car itself. I would duplicate layer and make adjustments for reds. Then flatten. Duplicate layer and make adjustments for yellows and mask create a mask and fill it black and mask the trees and car in. This would push the car more to the front.

Here is the results of said edit...




9pt0yf by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Note; image will be posted for a few days and then i will delete as I used my flickr to post it.

Cheers and hope this helps some.


----------



## dandaluzphotography

vipgraphx said:


> I think you have stepped up your game big time with this image and processing.!!! When I first saw this I thought you added the smoke and the red lines.
> 
> Lets take a look at your processing :
> 
> Ok One thing I would try to work on is the reds. They are a bit bright and you have lost a some detail in the left lower part of the car my guess from photomatix processing. I think that should have some type of indention but it looks flat. The other thing is the yellow car right behind it and trees is drawing attention away from the car itself. I would duplicate layer and make adjustments for reds. Then flatten. Duplicate layer and make adjustments for yellows and mask create a mask and fill it black and mask the trees and car in. This would push the car more to the front.
> 
> Here is the results of said edit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9pt0yf by VIPGraphX, on Flickr
> 
> Note; image will be posted for a few days and then i will delete as I used my flickr to post it.
> 
> Cheers and hope this helps some.



Thanks for that, Vip.  That's a good idea to mute those colors in the background.  It does make the car come out a bit more.  One thing I wouldn't do is go so far down on the reds.  I admit, they're definitely a bit strong, but I wouldn't go as far.  I think the reds add a nice contrast to the chrome decals so that's why I wouldn't tone them down as much.

Thanks again!

Danny


----------



## vipgraphx

was it that bright red in person? If so WOW


----------



## dandaluzphotography

vipgraphx said:


> was it that bright red in person? If so WOW



It's actually almost a neon orange and it was pretty bright.  When the doors where open I got a good look at the paint.  I think the HDR process brought that out even more.  That's why I agree about toning it down, but not so much.  It was what it was, I guess.

Danny


----------



## vipgraphx

well its cool to see a car like that. I wonder what people think when they see it driving down the road. 

I wonder how many reports of UFO's have been reported late at night......


----------



## dandaluzphotography

vipgraphx said:


> well its cool to see a car like that. I wonder what people think when they see it driving down the road.
> 
> I wonder how many reports of UFO's have been reported late at night......



The dude is definitely a "look-at-me" kind of guy, but he was a cool guy.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

This oozes awesomness, I'm drooling on my keyboard. I don't actually like the design of the adventador, I fell that it doesn't really represent Italian automobile. But this paint job really helps! and did you get shots of any other cars? Like that lotus and GTR in the background


----------



## dandaluzphotography

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> This oozes awesomness, I'm drooling on my keyboard. I don't actually like the design of the adventador, I fell that it doesn't really represent Italian automobile. But this paint job really helps! and did you get shots of any other cars? Like that lotus and GTR in the background



Hey Joshua,

Thanks!  I have a bunch of friends that have always really been into cars like this and I am beginning to see why.  I did get shots of others and I'll be posting them soon.  

Danny


----------



## mjhoward

Can you post up the original properly exposed photo?  I'd like to see what the car actually looks like.


----------



## dandaluzphotography

mjhoward said:


> Can you post up the original properly exposed photo? I'd like to see what the car actually looks like.



Lol. That's what the car looks like. Here's a *LINK* to a non-hdr shot of it someone else took. 


http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTY8RlHn8LtC2GHCTYKq20Hd0-6cuDXtwbj4UaKX5ijN5-Armto


----------



## Steve5D

Looks like something out of Speed Racer.

Hmmmmm... Jury's still out on this one for me. 

It's definitely different...


----------



## EDL

I think the processing is really good, but I don't personally like the car...at least not in chrome and orange.  Why would anyone do that to such an awesome car.  But, that's just my opinion.


----------

